# What to Feed a Baby Bird?



## NinaPeas (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey All, 

I've been looking after a baby bird I found last week on the ground in windy weather (the nest was nowhere to be seen). I'm not sure what it is yet, as when I found it, it was featherless and it's eyes hadn't opened yet. It's some kind of finch/sparrow/spoggie or something like that.

Anyway, I've been feeding it a mixure of baby cereal, hardboiled egg and dry dog food (soaked in water) all mixed together, and it seems to be doing well, the eyes are starting to open and it's feathers are coming through. My question is, is there a better food I could be feeding it? I was thinking of mixing some Wombaroo power in as well, but I'm not sure.

Thanks for your help!

Nina.


----------



## missllama (Jan 29, 2009)

there is a mix by paswells and a mix by wombaroo that is really easy to put together it has the weight etc on the back of how much to feed what weight bird etc

can u get a pic of the bird might be easier to id it then let u no exactally what to be giving it


----------



## PhilK (Jan 29, 2009)

Insectivore rearing mix by wombaroo would be a go addition. (Obviously depending upon what type of bird it is)


----------



## Ristof (Jan 29, 2009)

I have used egg and biscuit.
Either wet or dry


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually I would really like to know more about this... I have found several baby birds before, and can never get anyone to come get them. I would be happy to raise them, but I don't know how!

How / where should I keep them? What temps etc?


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jan 29, 2009)

i feed one on mashed up weet bix he did just fine


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 29, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Actually I would really like to know more about this... I have found several baby birds before, and can never get anyone to come get them. I would be happy to raise them, but I don't know how!
> 
> How / where should I keep them? What temps etc?


 I have recently read Care of Australian Wildlife by Erna Walraven.
Fantastic book for anyone interested in the subject. Gives specific advice on the care af most kinds of Australian widlife, what to feed different types of birds and has lists of wildlife authorities,products and manufacturers, and conservation groups.
Very comprehensive!


----------



## Magpie (Jan 29, 2009)

Straight beak is either going to be a finch (which would be dead by now) or an insectivore / omnivore.
So some insectivore mix would be ideal. If it has survived and thrived so far, I would suggest it is a sparrow or Mynah bird.


----------



## xander (Jan 29, 2009)

The best thing to try and do is to make a makeshift nest for the young bird that has blown out of the nest.What you do is get a bucket/icecream container and drill some holes in the base. Put some dry leaves etc in the bucket and a stick that is in the bucket and able to be accessed by the parent. It can then be put in the tree, and by our research 90% of parent birds will still feed the bird.
However if circumstances prevent the bird from being put back, the golden rule is, if in doubt treat it like a insectiovore untill it can be id'ed.


----------

